# Remote Coder`



## cdmg1954 (Jun 11, 2014)

I have worked for the government for 28 yrs.  I worked in the ER most of the time.  When they were setting up billing and coding I was one of the ones that helped bring it all together.  Now I am retiring on 06/30/2014 and I am looking for a remoted coding position.  All of my experience has been ER coding for the government.  I am flexible and learn fast.  Thank you in advance


----------



## tfmichaelis (Jun 12, 2014)

*Remote coding positions*

Google... Flexjobs.com

good luck!


----------



## dkaz1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi there:

Try Precyse Healthcare Solutions--

Be prepared to be tested--

I have seen that alot of companies are seeking experienced ED coders PT or FT and these would be remote coding positions.

Best of Luck

Deb K.


----------



## texancoder01 (Jun 14, 2014)

*remote coder*

Try CSI Companies  or  HCA  or Amphion...


----------



## YPUllom (Jun 17, 2014)

I just got hired at Pop Health Care for remote HCC coding Good pay rate + benefits. They provide computers & code books.
www.pophealthcare.com


----------

